# How Long Will A Good 'Ol 7.3 Really Last



## DeereFarmer

I was looking at a '97 F350 today with the 7.3L diesel. Nice truck, but it has 261K miles. It has had two owners. The current owner is a restorer and changes the oil every 3,000 miles and seems to be on the ball. Should the mileage really worry me?


----------



## J29

That's getting up there in my opinion. Especially if you don't know what kind of engine work has been done on this truck, you could be looking at some major repairs coming up. That engine just got recalled too, so you'll have to make sure that got taken care of. If I were you, I would keep looking. Being an F350, I would have to think that truck has done alot of work to put on that many miles, that's close to averaging 25k per year. Also, even though I owned a 97 F350 PSD, I was NEVER a fan of the E4OD auto. Just my thoughts, hope that helps ya FTO. J.


----------



## jkiser96

*much more*

I had a 96' F-350 that I bought new. The kid that owns this truck now calls me a few times a year and the last I spoke with him it had close to 700,000 on it. The truck has had only minor repairs done, no major overhaul. The biggest repair so far has been a rebuilt transmission then a wiring harness for the injectors, and a water pump. This truck was not babied when I had but it maintained regularly as it is now since the boy lives on afrm so it still gets used quite hard.


----------



## Mark Witcher

Unless its a steal of a deal, I would take it to diesel shop for a engine diagnostic before buying.


----------



## mike psd

under "normal" driving PSD are good till 300-350k some guys are calming to have well over 500k on them before and over haul . if shes been baby'd might be worth looking into . if not prob can find a better deal . i dunno if wanna travel for a psd but theres a place near me that sells alot of diesel pickups and there priced well for a working man's 
wallet too. as far as the recall i haven't read fords website and the recall was on CPS thats been a problem for along time most guys keep a spare in the glovebox. unless there's not something posted on fords website that i dunno about


----------



## KATTRANSPORT

The older 7.3's are not involved in Ford's recall. Anyways the recall is for a sensor its no big deal. 260k on a 7.3 wouldent scare me away. 260k on a 6.0 would make me hit the ground running. 7.3's are very reliable and EASY to repair and there is enough people who are GOOD are working on them so its usually not much more then a gasser. I woud take a high milege 7.3 over a no milege 6.0


----------



## Gicon

I am pretty sure that is a half a million mile engine. Now whether or not you want to be the one to put those 500k miles on it and foot the repair bills in the mean time is another story. I think it would go to 500k though.


----------



## exmark1

Gicon;452660 said:


> I am pretty sure that is a half a million mile engine. Now whether or not you want to be the one to put those 500k miles on it and foot the repair bills in the mean time is another story. I think it would go to 500k though.


Some will last a long time... however mine with 156,000 blew up and it has been maintained to the letter of the book since the day it was new! So it could really go either way!


----------



## DeereFarmer

Thanks guys. The truck ahs been babied. Thr guy is the second owner and has all the repair bills and maintenance records. It was a North Carlolina truck and has NEVER seen salt. It looks like new. It might just be worth taking a look at. It wouldn't plan on keeping it too long. I might keep it 2-3 years and that would be all. Once I get on ym feet a little better I'd get a new one. I only drive about 9,000 miles a year at the most because for now I work at home. I figure the worst that could happen is that it'd need a new engine and tranny!


----------



## Gicon

Price Tag is also important First time. That truck isnt worth MORE than $5000. Keep that in mind when the guy thinks his truck is worth $9400 because it was only driven on Sundays.


----------



## yamaguy

I have 241K miles on mine and have only changed the oil and changed one water pump. It runs like new! My dad has a few guys that have well over 500K miles on theres with only regular maintence. I know of one transporter that has a 01' with 1.3 million miles on his original 7.3! I see him at the one truckstop in Indiana once or twice a month. There was an article in a magazine about him (can't remember which one, but he carries it with him in the truck). International wants the engine back when it dies and they will give a fresh one! When I find the article I will post it.


----------



## stroker79

yamaguy;452774 said:


> I know of one transporter that has a 01' with 1.3 million miles on his original 7.3! I see him at the one truckstop in Indiana once or twice a month. There was an article in a magazine about him (can't remember which one, but he carries it with him in the truck). International wants the engine back when it dies and they will give a fresh one! When I find the article I will post it.


I have heard a million is possible!

Thats really impressive though!


----------



## OldSchoolPSD

My '95 is over 500k on the original engine and tranny. Changing the oil every 3k is excessive, but as a buyer its a good thing for you because the truck shouldn't have developed any injector problems. Regular service intervals are the key to keeping the HEUI system in line.

The truck is worth whatever someone will pay for it. A cherry '97 will bring 10 grand around here.

The E4OD is pretty sturdy if you chuck the stock torque converter for a 6.0 converter or an aftermarket triple disc, the one in my blue truck is a stock Ford reman with a transgo kit, PI Stallion converter, and over 100k of sled pulling, plowing, and racing at almost 500hp. My other auto runs a stock ford reman with a 6.0 converter and a transgo kit. 

However, listen to the voice of experince here, when that stock converter starts getting loose you better replace it before it clogs the trans up with clutch material or overheats from slipping.


My opinion, I would give the truck a good once-over then buy it if I couldn't find anything wrong.


----------



## DeereFarmer

Gicon;452745 said:


> Price Tag is also important First time. That truck isnt worth MORE than $5000. Keep that in mind when the guy thinks his truck is worth $9400 because it was only driven on Sundays.


His price is high, but it has a ton of extras and he said he's willing to work on the price. He said I could take it to my mechanic and have him check it over. This is my dream truck. I've been looking for it for the last 3 years. It would just be a play truck and daily driver. Nothing really more.


----------



## OldSchoolPSD

First Time Out;452965 said:


> His price is high, but it has a ton of extras and he said he's willing to work on the price. He said I could take it to my mechanic and have him check it over. This is my dream truck. I've been looking for it for the last 3 years. It would just be a play truck and daily driver. Nothing really more.


Like I said try and find one in decent shape for less than 10 grand, they are few and far between. I'm an old body style die hard, I paid $13,600 for my blue truck at 74k miles.


----------



## DeereFarmer

mike psd;452283 said:


> i dunno if wanna travel for a psd but theres a place near me that sells alot of diesel pickups and there priced well for a working man's
> wallet too


Do you know if he has a website? Thanks!

I am really looking for an OBS and they are very hard to find. There are 5 listed on Autotrader withing 300 miles of me. I don't mind traveling at all. I want to find a truck that is mint and I don't mind paying for it.


----------



## Gicon

First Time Out;452965 said:


> His price is high, but it has a ton of extras and he said he's willing to work on the price. He said I could take it to my mechanic and have him check it over. This is my dream truck. I've been looking for it for the last 3 years. It would just be a play truck and daily driver. Nothing really more.


Dont talk yourself into spending more money than you have to chief. Just lookin out for you :salute:


----------



## J&R Landscaping

That E4od would be my only worry. I almost bought a 94 f350 psd dump truck another landscaper was selling. He bought it brand new. Truck has 114k on it and has had 3 trannys in it. Those E4od are not the best for all that torque but you can get them rebuilt cheap. 

If it needs a tranny, get a heavier reverse gear in the new one if your gonna plow with it. Reverse always seems to be a big issue with them.


----------



## mike psd

First Time Out;453791 said:


> Do you know if he has a website? Thanks!
> 
> I am really looking for an OBS and they are very hard to find. There are 5 listed on Autotrader withing 300 miles of me. I don't mind traveling at all. I want to find a truck that is mint and I don't mind paying for it.


yes man hey ya go they have more on the lot then what they have listed on website . just don't take that red 03 psd w/ 7.3 on me thats my chirstmas present ok LOL

http://www.autotrader.com/dealers/dda/index.jsp?dealership_view_name=www.crosscountryent.com


----------



## DeereFarmer

Gicon;453796 said:


> Dont talk yourself into spending more money than you have to chief. Just lookin out for you :salute:


Oh I know. Thanks tho. I'm really just dreaming now haha. He would have to drop his price for me to even consider really talking to him.

The automatic tranny is my biggest concern. He says that it shifts great and has no problems. No matter what the whole truck would be gone over with a fine-tooth comb by my mechanic. There is no doubt there.


----------



## DeereFarmer

mike psd;453956 said:


> yes man hey ya go they have more on the lot then what they have listed on website . just don't take that red 03 psd w/ 7.3 on me thats my chirstmas present ok LOL
> 
> http://www.autotrader.com/dealers/dda/index.jsp?dealership_view_name=www.crosscountryent.com


That is a great link there Mike. I'm going to add that to my favorites and keep my eye out. What am I saying, that red '03 is being loaded now on it's way here.


----------



## F-350BOB

I'd REALLY look over the trucks at Cross Country the prices are cheap for a reason  I've looked at a few Diesels there and they were pretty abused. Eventhough a 03 7.3 is a rarity i would look elsewhere.....


----------



## DeereFarmer

Thanks for the tip. The last thing I want to do is drive hundreds of miles just to turn back home empty handed. I'm always weary of traveling long distances to look at a vehicle.


----------



## mike psd

ive heard mixed reviews about him your right traveling like few hundred miles too be disappointed isn't fun . i ended up getting mine in NJ at magerino ford very good to deal with if time is right and time for new truck i might go back . it was about 1.5 hr drive there however . my dad is salesman and he saw it in his travels and checked it out before i we went out there


----------



## F-350BOB

It seems recently the quality of his trucks went up and the miles seem to be lower.I like the OBS style better have a 97 PSD that was never driven in snow with 65k on it. If you find one that's nice grab it. If i don't find a decent plow truck before next season i'm getting a Plow for mine and the lift is coming off .


----------



## DeereFarmer

You would happen to have any pics of yours F-350Bob would you? I'd like to see what that cherry of a truck looks like!


----------



## F-350BOB

I have pics but i have no idea how to post them but i'll get the wife to do it soon. The truck is definately a keeper though so don't get any ideas of takin my baby away.. Right now the truck has a 6" Skyjacker all spring lift that was installed when it had 3,000 miles on it and 35" BFG at's with old school chrome mods. I had 38's but i got sick of them rubbing the leafs and flares. I'm done with the lifted truck scene and the problems that big tires cause to steering and drivetrain just isn't worth it. My current plow truck is a 78 Bronco with a Fisher P/A that is currently down due to rusted tranny + fuel lines that i swore i was going to fix pre winter:angry:. But workin 24/7 on call , doing renovations around the house and a wife that is 8mnths pregnant leaves little time for my toys!! My plans were to do a frame off on it with a southern tub and sweet 460 but time, money and reality stopped that dream :crying:. What i want now is this Summer find a nice + cheap plow truck preferrably a pre 97 F-350 or a 250 and do a D60 swap.If i can't i will probably take the lift of the 97 and find a nice Fisher for it.. Well anyway sorry for rambling it's snowing out and i'm home on the computer wishing i was out pushin:


----------



## OldSchoolPSD

First Time Out;455122 said:


> You would happen to have any pics of yours F-350Bob would you? I'd like to see what that cherry of a truck looks like!


Well its not quite that cherry but heres mine...


----------



## F-350BOB

Nice 96 that was one of my favorite colors or the era  Mine is Dark Hunter Green. Is that pic on the Outer Banks?? I wish i could take my 350 down there but the lack of space in the reg cab and the rough ride would make the wife not too happy. I did however have my 97 Dodge 2500 12 valve Bombed down there it was fun on all the deserted beachesNow we take the wife's 06 Xterra which actually has good power and is fairly capable for a new SUV at least it has a frame and part time 4x4 not a crap uni body and awd.


----------



## DeereFarmer

I love it! I found a MINT '97 with 92K miles on it just about an hour away from here at a small dealer. The pictures they sent are amazing. The truck is new. No rust. Brand new tires, brakes, etc... The engine is clean enough to eat off of. It's dark hunter green. Supercab longbed. It is beautiful. They want $10,500 for it and will take my Dakota in for a trade. I'm going to see what kind of deal I can work out once I get out of my snow-coma. I can't think straight right now.


----------



## NBI Lawn

A guy we work with from time to time has a 00' F350 with 302,000+ on it. Been a plow truck all its life and the only thing he has done was one tranny. 
It could go another 200,000 or it could blow up tomorrow. Its hard to say when the miles get that high. It is only as strong as its weakest part.


----------



## moremph

be prepared to put a set of injectors in it, and you might as well assume that they all need a tranny in em

I had 320 on my last one when i sold it and it still runs great, Its sister truck has over 600 on it now. I know a guy that hauls campers that prolly has 700 on it now.

Maintanace is key!!!


I have put motors in trucks with less then 100k on em, If it has a K and N filter on it run away!!!

Run it hard pull the oil fill cap off with it running and see if thier is alot of crankcase pressure, The worst problem with the psd is bad air filteration which equals a dusted motor

Travis


----------



## jgibb150

Its hard to say but a friend of mine got over 400,000 miles on his.


----------



## LD4850

My 97 has 379,000+ miles and the motor nor trans have NEVER been opened up. Change the oil & filter around 10,000 miles with plain ol "dino" oil. Trans fluid has been changed twice. Origanal injectors & glo plugs working everyday here in Michigan.
I sure wouldn't be afraid of one with that few miles on it.


----------



## DeereFarmer

Should I try to avoid all with aftermarket air filters or just K&N?


----------



## DeereFarmer

Here are some of the pics of the one I'm looking at. 92K miles!


----------



## stroker79

K&N is the worst but most of the other ones are pretty good as far as i have heard


----------



## DeereFarmer

New tires and brakes!


----------



## DeereFarmer

Clean interior.


----------



## DeereFarmer

I'd eat of that engine. I want it. If it would stop snowing here I'd go down and look at it.

Thanks stoker79. I'll try to avoid them all just to be sure, but especially the K&Ns.


----------



## stroker79

Looks imaculate!

Maybe its the running boards that is creating an illusion but it looks pretty low to the ground. At first i was thinking it was a 2WD but saw the floor shifter. It looks real nice though


----------



## HKusp

The aftermarket intakes are actually better than the OEM. The OEM ones are known to allow a lot of dirt into the intake which eventually dusts the turbo and motor. Depending on who you talk to, the K&N's are the exception to that rule. The K&N's are trouble according to most that have an opinion on the subject although I know a few guys that have had them on their 7.3's and swear by them. I wouldn't have one personally.

If you want to learn about these trucks, go here: you willlearn all you could ever want to know. A great bunch over there.

http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/forum167/


----------



## DeereFarmer

HKusp;461795 said:


> If you want to learn about these trucks, go here: you willlearn all you could ever want to know. A great bunch over there.
> 
> http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/forum167/


I have spent a lot of time over there. It's my second home.

I thought the same thing about it looking low to the ground. I was worried that it was 2WD, but it is a 4WD for sure. I kind of like the look of the running boards, kind of don't. They fit the look for the year, so they'd probably stay on.


----------



## mike psd

if want more info on psd go too www.powerstroke.org


----------



## moremph

or
www.thedieselstop.com (been around psd's the longest)

www.powerstrokenation.com

That truck has a stocl air box withthe plastic bolts be sure to check for blowby that airbox is bad for junking a motor. Any k and N style filter. The AFE's are ok because they are a cotton gauze style filter

Travis


----------



## HKusp

I found this over on FTE this morning in a thread. It is a good read if you are looking at one of these trucks. Knowledge of the turbo's condition is essential.

http://www.motorcraftservice.com/vdirs/vehicles/diesel/schematics/TurbochargerGuide.pdf


----------



## DeereFarmer

Thats a great link HKusp.


----------



## Dstosh

Check the Oil Pan, I repeat Check the Oil Pan. I own 2 7.3's They have served me well.


----------



## DeereFarmer

I know about those oil pans. That's a quick $1500-$2000 out the door.


----------



## exmark1

First Time Out;464582 said:


> I know about those oil pans. That's a quick $1500-$2000 out the door.


WOW you obviously are taking it to the wrong place! I had mine done on my 95 F-350 for under $1000.00, yes it was a professional diesel shop using Ford parts too.


----------

